# Fishing waders



## marshrunner757 (Apr 7, 2015)

Thinking about getting back into some wade fishing. Used to wet wade but not crazy about the idea now. What's a good pair of waders under $100.00?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Doesnt exist....

Frogg Toggs
Or White River from Bass Pro are about the best cheapy waders.

Get the Simms G3....it is a good investment if you must have waders. Its not just the wader quality....its the comgort and they are cooler (as in cooler temperature) to wear.....they absolutely breath better to keep you cooler.


----------



## marshrunner757 (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Neumie (Oct 28, 2004)

A lot of people like the Academy Magellan Mag2.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

I have a set of frog toggs that lasted 2 years and finally started leaking around the crotch. Ill be getting Magellan mag 2's next. Fishing buddy is going 5 years on his.

If I did have an extra $400-$500 to spend on some good USA made Simms waders, i would. I just can't justify the price. $100 waders, lasted 2 years, started leaking finally. Patch them up for a few bucks, keep on rolling. No big deal. But, if you want longevity, get Simms


----------



## Cpuckett (Jun 12, 2012)

Simms for me is the way to go.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

